# CarPC tuning-linearization, crossover, etc using Impulse Response



## WuNgUn (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm going to test a new way (to me) of doing the signal processing on my carputer...
Some of you might of seen what I've been doing with AudioMulch...
(Crossover VST shown)










It's a pretty standard, simple VST chain...just pretty basic, manual control.

As an alternative, I've found a tuning program called (((Acourate))), which is designed to make impulse response convolutions...

So, theoretically, a single IR convolution can be fed into Pristine Space, for example...








and can be used for creating a crossover, driver linearisation (to get a flat response from each driver), speaker level matching, and of course, 'room' correction...

Once you've recorded the responses from the speakers, made the adjustments, created the IR file, you simply load it into Pristine Space and your done...SoundIN, Pristine Space, SoundOUT...
No need for any other VST plugin!

Pristine Space has 8 independant outputs as well, so you could very well use a different IR in each 'slot' for each channel...

I have 2 way active crossover front/rear, so I'll be utilizing all 8 output channels. However, I probably only need 2 IR setups...an IR for the front and one for the rear...possibly 4, considering my hi/low pass is setup using L/R channels...

I'm looking for a Behringer ECM8000 mic to do my measurements...


----------

